

Ask HN: Please critique my landing page - cherif
http://love.kembrel.com/hn/

======
spooneybarger
You are asking people to turn over personal info based on 1 vague line about
discounts up to 80%. I think you need to provide a good bit more info- why
does this free membership save me money? are they going to send me ads? etc
etc etc.

~~~
cherif
Good points, thanks. Will include link to privacy policy and elaborate more in
description. Was trying to cut down the copy to a minimum but I guess I went
too far.

------
cherif
Background story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1538987>

